# Who wants to join?



## squirrel killer (Sep 19, 2009)

Who would like to join The Shotgun Squirrel Hunters Club?Or TSSHC for short. If you do here are requirments:

_Requirements-1.Must show a picture of your shotgun(s)
2.Must state Gauge,what choke,what size (EX:2 3/4)
3. Must show a picture of you shotgun and any type
squirrel you have killed with it.
4. Not a requirement but what size 
shot you use and brand of shells

If you want to join PM me and ill give you the info! Thanks! _


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey, sounds cool. Is this a new club or one that has been around for awhile? How many members?


----------

